# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Buffet tối hải sản BBQ hơn 40 món tại Nhà hàng Thằng Mập

## nguyen.vandong019111985

*Giá: 148.000đ
[s](giá gốc 370.000đ)[/s]*
Với mong muốn mang lại cho bạn một bữa tiệc buffet ấm cúng, thân tình và gần gũi, Chúng tôi mang đến cho bạn lượt deal khuyến mãi buffet tối hải sản BBQ hơn 40 món tại Nhà hàng Thằng Mập với giá vô cùng ưu đãi, chỉ 148.000đ







Tham gia bữa tiệc buffet tối hải sản tại Nhà Hàng Thằng Mập, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn khai vị hấp dẫn: Gỏi đu đủ tôm thịt, Gỏi xoài, Salad dâu dằm, Salad khoai tây, Salad kiểu đức, Súp hải sản, Cơm chiên hải sản, Bún xào singapore, Chả giò, Gỏi cuốn,…Bên cạnh đó, để đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của thực khách, nhà hàng còn phục vụ các món BBQ hấp dẫn như: Bò cuộn nấm kim châm, Bò cuộn phô mai, Bò cuốn xa, Bò xiên ngũ vị, Sườn non nướng muối ớt, Heo cuộn nấm kim châm, Ba rọi nướng, Đùi gà nướng ngũ vị, Bê con nướng trứng cút,…




Ngay từ khi đặt chân vào nhà hàng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được một màu vàng ấm áp từ những bộ bàn ghế gỗ được xếp ngăn ngắn, hòa cùng với đó là không gian dịu nhẹ từ màu xanh của thảm nền, của cây kiểng trang trí tạo nên cảm giác rất dễ chịu và thoải mái.




Xem chi tiết tại:
Buffet tối hải sản BBQ hơn 40 món tại Nhà hàng Thằng Mập

----------


## dung89

Ô hô 
chẳng có địa chỉ gì cả

----------

